# On the second bag and Bruiser is still loving Stella & Chewys



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I am so happy about this. He scarfs his food down now and licks his chops when I take out the bag.  This is 180 degree difference for him with any other food. We are using the frozen chicken and while it is costly if he eats it I waste less.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yay!!!! Oakley has always eaten her raw food really well...unlike anything else!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Excellent news!! And so healthy for him. GREAT!!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

WOO HOO! That's wonderful news!


----------

